

Show HN: YouTube Live for Android - virjog
https://medium.com/@virjog/youtube-live-for-android-by-viral-jogani-cb152248ae5b

======
edwinespinosa09
I commented on a thread today asking if google had stated at all about their
play in the live streaming (makes sense for them to)

I like the UI/UX you proposed. Material design would obviously be their play.

I think one of the biggest value props would be that since they have gmail,
chrome and andriod you could be subtly notified of live streams no matter what
you are doing.

~~~
virjog
Thanks for checking it out!

Google's working on something called YouTube Gaming, which inspired this post,
but it's basically their competitor to Twitch, rather a competitor to
Meerkat/Periscope/Facebook Live.

It would be interesting to see what else they could bring to the table.

